# Looking for vendor that can print on demand



## klezmer41 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've had a difficult time finding an appropriate vendor, so I'm hoping that I can get some help here.

I almost went with Booster (by Custom Ink) but they don't have any female-fit styles... which is kind of a problem for us. The other negative about that is that I'd like to continue selling shirts in a store beyond the _fundraising_ period.

We definitely need to keep quality very high, so if there are quality issues with any vendors I'd like to stay away from those companies.

Ideally I'd like to be able to sell shirts on-demand and shipped by the vendor, and either have a store maintained by the vendor or I can do it myself.

Any ideas?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Who have you looked at so far besides Booster? How important is the campaign style selling platform?


----------



## klezmer41 (Nov 9, 2015)

Matt said:


> Who have you looked at so far besides Booster? How important is the campaign style selling platform?


I'd actually prefer to not do a campaign, I'd much rather have a store where people can buy year-round.

I've looked at a few companies but not sure if I've found the right solution yet:
Printful
PrintAura
Five Fifteen Printing

Threadless is coming out with "artist stores" apparently, so maybe that'll be an option.


----------



## klezmer41 (Nov 9, 2015)

Here's ideally everything I'm looking for:


Variety of shirt options (American Apparel for sure)
Ability to print on sleeve of shirt
Store available (I can do e-commerce and API integration but would rather do that later)
Worldwide shipping

I'm not sure how important screenprinting is. Most printers do DTG so is that pretty acceptable?

How about Sunfrog, does anybody have any feedback on that one? It doesn't offer everything I'd like, but it does have some advantages. Sunfrog only prints on Gildan, and it doesn't look like I can print on the sleeve. But the major advantage with them is worldwide shipping that's inexpensive.


----------



## DesignsToSigns (Aug 4, 2007)

klezmer41 said:


> I've had a difficult time finding an appropriate vendor, so I'm hoping that I can get some help here.
> 
> I almost went with Booster (by Custom Ink) but they don't have any female-fit styles... which is kind of a problem for us. The other negative about that is that I'd like to continue selling shirts in a store beyond the _fundraising_ period.
> 
> ...


I might be able to assist with this if you want to send me a pm or email we can chat bud


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

astours said:


> send me a pm or email we can chat bud


If you are making a business offer (acting as a seller of products or services for example), then this post would fall under advertising/self promotion, and isn't permitted per forum rules.

If you are just helping out, from one forum member to another, then you can post the information directly to the thread, so it can help anyone who reads it.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Are you located in the USA ?



klezmer41 said:


> Here's ideally everything I'm looking for:
> 
> 
> Variety of shirt options (American Apparel for sure)
> ...


----------

